# Touch Screen Problems



## jake173 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have just installed windows 8 on to my touch screen media pc. The problem is that it firstly has a 20px non touch screen boarder so i can't do the swipes required to navigate the o/s and secondly it isn't setup for a touch screen (when i click on a text box the keyboard does not come up). I am using windows 8 on my tablet so I know how it should work with a touch screen.
Thanks for any help,
Jake


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jake

Have you installed the newest video driver? We could use your system specs to be of any help at all.


----------



## jake173 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am using a laptop (dell latitude d520) without the screen and I attached it to an external monitor. I have updated all the drivers. The touch screen is an eGalax touch sceen overlay. Thanks for your reply.


----------

